# A Romantic Weekend in Venice



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Just got back from a long weekend to Venice for our 10th Wedding Anniversay.

What can i say... stunning place to visit, i could really get used to the Italian lifestyle and after visiting Milan, Turin i have to say Venice wins hands down for romance and pure enjoyment.

The Grand Canal Tourist Heaven



















Rialto Bridge










Our Hotel










Lovely Side Canals




























Alone At last










St Marcs Sq










Our Hotel Terrace Over Looking the Grand Canal



















Nice little Thing.. Carinthia VII




























We enjoyed Every part our the break, Stunning doesnt really do the city justice and no it didn't smell at all lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Wauw thats a nice boat...9th biggest yacht in the world owned by heidi horton, very wealthy german lady!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, fantastic. Great pics.

Venice is one place I would love to visit.

Chris.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks

It was pretty hard not to take a half decent shot even with my Compact.

Strangest thing was on the first morning watching boats go past outside our Hotels reception!

Its really not cheap though!


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Hokay then. (cough cough clear throat) 'Jussa one cornetto.......gieive ita toa mea.........delishous ica cream from Hitaly'

Great and enjoyed seeing the pictures. What a thoroughlly bl00dy nice forum this is (Tim nice but dim creeping in there).


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great photos !


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Charley Farley said:


> Hokay then. (cough cough clear throat) 'Jussa one cornetto.......gieive ita toa mea.........delishous ica cream from Hitaly'
> 
> Great and enjoyed seeing the pictures. What a thoroughlly bl00dy nice forum this is (Tim nice but dim creeping in there).


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Great Pics :thumb:

Love Venice. 

We went in January and it was amazing getting the water bus through the canals at night when it was foggy. Really moody.

St Marks Sq is flippin' expensive I recall, did it flood while you were there?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Luckily it was nothing but 30 Deg and clear skys for us....

No St Marcs didn't flood but they had a section being worked on to stop it. There was alot of info up about the damage it kept doing.

No floating Turds in the Sq was there?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great Pics - Venice is lovely but sometimes can smell a little in the Summer


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Some great Pics - Venice is lovely but sometimes can smell a little in the Summer


We was a little worried about that but happy to say not a stinky canal anyway.

Would be interested to hear how people get on in Aug or Sep.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pics, I like the one of St marks square. :thumb:


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2008)

when my mum and dad whent there a few months back the went on a gondla and it cost them 120 quid for a 45 min trip :O


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice pics:thumb:

And that ain't no yacht, it's a bloody aircraft carrier with fancy bits stuck on, it's fecking huge.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks to have been a cracking time Paul

Gald it turned out how you wanted

Where you really treating the misses to a romantic weekend or taking her to where you wanted to go *because* your still married?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Looks to have been a cracking time Paul
> 
> Gald it turned out how you wanted
> 
> Where you really treating the misses to a romantic weekend or taking her to where you wanted to go *because* your still married?


Hi,

Im kind of reading into this criptic message along with the PM and guess you mean did i take her there to make up for all the time spend detailing? lol

Well I have to say i fancied it and being a romantic dog it seemed the perfect place.

No kid, no gym and no work in a nice city for a long weekend....... :thumb:

Saying that im hoping to be out till late tonight spending time with my 3rd love... the cars lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Great pics!! I hoping to take the GF there for a weekend break some time this year. Looks like a lovely place!!

PS - That floating mansion is amazing!! I have one just like it ..... Well it looks big in my bath tub anyway!! :lol:


----------



## KMaria (Aug 27, 2011)

venice is a great place for romantic weekends!  and you can check articles about romantic weekends in that blog: http://www.combovers.co.uk


----------

